# anyone want to help?



## jtkwest (May 16, 2010)

i need someone to help me to design and build a powerful multi led light into a wood speargun. i am willing to pay . i dont have the electrical skills to do this. i am a custom speargun builder, / woodworker. what i want to do is have the bulbs on the end of the gun, wired remotely about 5 feet , where the guts and batteries can be housed in a waterproof container in the rear of the gun. this would be submerged in salt water at depth for extended periods. but the guts and batteries would be in a waterproof housing (built by me) in the rear of the gun . the benefit is, : the water will cool the bulbs, so heat buildup is not much of a problem. but space is. the batteries cant be huge. maybe 6 or 8 aa battteries max. it needs to be pretty bright though. maybe actuated by an (embedded into the wood by me) magnetic activated reed switch. so i can turn it on/off with a small magnet sewn into my dive glove. repeat: i will pay. what i need is maybe someone to build the thing with parts i will buy, and sendit to me, with a diagram, so i can just put it in place and make a couple solder joints. i will pay for this. please help


----------



## HarryN (May 17, 2010)

Hi JT - The answer is - maybe I can help you, but it is not so easy. If the project can be done with items that I am already working on, then it works. If they are "different", then you would need to find someone else.

You need to post a few more times so that you can send and receive private messages from people. If you click on my user name, and go to the info, send an email to "sales" at my web site.

I would urge you to consider the MUCH cheaper route of buying just about any LED light in existence and mounting it into your setup.

Take care,

Harry


----------

